# iPod nano 3G redémarre inopinément...



## MiluX (9 Février 2009)

Hello tout le monde,
J'ai une nouvelle énigme à vous soumettre :
On m'a confié un iPod nano 3G gris (modèle MA978) ... Il n'a jamais marché et la personne l'a laissé dans un tiroir pendant environ une année... Aujourd'hui, ce qu'il se passe, c'est que l'iPod redémarre sans arrêt, ce qui fait que je n'ai pas le temps de le restaurer ni de faire une mise à jour... Chose encore plus bizarre, dans les réglages > Informations, j'ai 0Ko usité et 0Ko libre, ce qui me laisse penser que le disque dur a un petit problème :mouais:...

Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillez d'essayer encore ?

Bonne soirée,

MiluX


----------



## MiluX (9 Février 2009)

Je pense avoir réussi à résoudre mon problème :
J'ai redémarré l'iPod en Disk Mode (cf. http://www.command-tab.com/2006/03/30/hidden-ipod-commands/) et là il s'est connecté tout seul sur iTunes et j'ai pu le restaurer sans problème !!

À la prochaine sur MacGé,

MiluX


----------

